# Duracell Pre-Charged AA's



## oldvultureface (Oct 29, 2007)

I purchased a 4-pack of Duracell Pre-Charged AA's this morning at the local CVS. Initial open circuit voltages:
1.308 1.307 1.307 1.307
Will post out of package capacities as soon as the C9000 finishes.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 29, 2007)

oldvultureface said:


> I purchased a 4-pack of Duracell Pre-Charged AA's this morning at the local CVS. Initial open circuit voltages:
> 1.308 1.307 1.307 1.307
> Will post out of package capacities as soon as the C9000 finishes.


 
Thanks for that - there seems to be very little information about these last time I looked -

Would you mind please telling us what the packaging and/or the batteries themselves might say about the claimed capacity, number of cycles (life), where they are made, and any other info?

Many thanks.


----------



## WildChild (Oct 29, 2007)

UnknownVT said:


> Thanks for that - there seems to be very little information about these last time I looked -
> 
> Would you mind please telling us what the packaging and/or the batteries themselves might say about the claimed capacity, number of cycles (life), where they are made, and any other info?
> 
> Many thanks.



I posted those pictures in another thread:















They are made in Japan, 2000 mAh capacity, no cycle life written on package. It only says they will last for 100s of cycles.

To me, they look like rebadged Eneloop.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 29, 2007)

WildChild said:


> I posted those pictures in another thread:
> They are made in Japan, 2000 mAh capacity, no cycle life written on package. It only says they will last for 100s of cycles.
> To me, they look like rebadged Eneloop.


 
Many thanks for that - I found your other thread - 
that's from WalMart in Canada, and Can$17 for 4 Duracell Pre-Charged?

ouch! I just checked - the Can$ is worth more than the US$ -
Can$1=US$1.05 - a 5 year high (or low for the US$).

Just for comparison, do you recall the approx prices of the RoV Hybrid and Kodak Pre-Charged?

Thanks,


----------



## WildChild (Oct 29, 2007)

UnknownVT said:


> Many thanks for that - I found your other thread -
> that's from WalMart in Canada, and Can$17 for 4 Duracell Pre-Charged?
> 
> ouch! I just checked - the Can$ is worth more than the US$ -
> ...



No Kodak pre-charged, RoV Hybrid -> 16$ for 4. Like I said many times, even with the CAD higher, we're being ripped off here... Everything is much more expensive than in USA.


----------



## oldvultureface (Oct 29, 2007)

Out of package capacities (C9000 0G0D01, 400mA discharge rate):
1488 1494 1487 1458


----------



## rizky_p (Oct 29, 2007)

oldvultureface said:


> Out of package capacities (C9000 0G0D01, 400mA discharge rate):
> 1488 1494 1487 1458



maybe a few more cycles will increase its capacity.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 29, 2007)

WildChild said:


> Everything is much more expensive than in USA.


 
I think the US now has some of the lowest prices for leisure/luxury items in the world (other than maybe a few places like Hong Kong).


----------



## WildChild (Oct 29, 2007)

oldvultureface said:


> Out of package capacities (C9000 0G0D01, 400mA discharge rate):
> 1488 1494 1487 1458



Not bad, as they may not have been completely charged before being sold. The voltage on the four I purchased last week is around 1.31V too. I haven't discharged them yet.


----------



## WildChild (Oct 29, 2007)

UnknownVT said:


> I think the US now has some of the lowest prices for leisure/luxury items in the world (other than maybe a few places like Hong Kong).



The value of the $CAD is nice for us if we want to order things from USA. It's now much more cheaper to order online than it was last year. And last year, it was already cheaper than buying things from here...


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 29, 2007)

No kidding. the 50%~100% markup gets really old. Wish I live in windsor or some other border town, would make buying things much easier. I've yet to drive over and shop thou, so I'm getting a passport to prepare for it (I think it's start in 08 passport is required).

The local walmart only have duracell precharged packed with a charger, I think it's $40.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 30, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> The local walmart only have duracell precharged packed with a charger, I think it's $40.


 
That does sound expensive.

But just so you guys don't feel too bad - 
I went to my local CVS - and the Duracell Pre-Charged were US$14.99/4 - at least this is not too far off the Can$ price..... 
still very expensive - considering the Kodak Pre-Charged at WalMart is US$7.88/4


----------



## divine (Oct 30, 2007)

I got some 2650mAh Duracell NiMH's from Office Max this weekend for $12.99us. I can check the voltage when I get home, I don't have anything to check the capacity... not like you have.

Are you paying more for the precharged? Honestly I don't think there's any added value to precharged. It seems like NiMH's lose about their entire charge after sitting for a month, and it only takes 15 minutes to charge them up.

Link


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 30, 2007)

divine said:


> I got some 2650mAh Duracell NiMH's from Office Max this weekend for $12.99us.
> Are you paying more for the precharged? Honestly I don't think there's any added value to precharged. It seems like NiMH's lose about their entire charge after sitting for a month, and it only takes 15 minutes to charge them up.


 
LSD (Low Self Discharge) show many advantages for the correct application.

For example many on CPF have more than one flashlight - and usually they (all?) have batteries in them ready for use.

With regular NiMH rechargeable batteries (like the ones you just bought) after about 2-3 months they would be flat, or have very little charge left for any real practical use. 

Whereas the LSD batteries like the Duracell Pre-Charged would likely still have well over 85% the charge (that's actually about the rating for the level at 6 months to 1 year).

So the maintenance is much lower for LSD's - it is probably advisable to check and charge them maybe once every 6 months (eg: like when the clocks go back or forward - when one changes the batteries for fire/smoke alarms).

15 minute charging is convenient and works well - 
however as many have found it can be rather harsh on the batteries and can very occassionally severely shorten the life of them.

Anyway in a power outage - one canNOT charge those batteries.

LSD batteries combine the ability to retain their charge for a reasonably long time, and the economy of rechargeablity.

The crossover point is after about one month where the LSDs show advantage over a regular >=2500mAh NiMH.

Kodak Pre-Charged are @$7.88 4pk from WalMart 

RayOVac Hybrids are $8.97/4 also from WalMart.

eneloops (the most well known and popular) can be found for less than $10/4 (see also Eneloops now at Costco!)


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 30, 2007)

UnknownVT said:


> That does sound expensive.
> 
> But just so you guys don't feel too bad -
> I went to my local CVS - and the Duracell Pre-Charged were US$14.99/4 - at least this is not too far off the Can$ price.....
> still very expensive - considering the Kodak Pre-Charged at WalMart is US$7.88/4



Damn, and I thought the rayovac hybrid $14/4 was cheap. :sick2:

Eneloop is $30/4.


----------



## tarponbill (Oct 30, 2007)

UnknownVT said:


> LSD (Low Self Discharge)
> Anyway in a power outage - one canNOT charge those batteries.



A 15 minute charger which connects to your car cigarette lighter port works fine. That's how my 15 minute Eveready charger came, with a 'car plug' included. Works fine. In fact this is why I bought the 15 minute version, in an emergency, a quick charger is best to get back in action -- Can't weight all night for battereies to charge back up. Highly recommended.


----------



## n3eg (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm wondering what the diameter is. The Kodak ones are cheaper and tested higher than the Rayovacs, but they were "fat" and wouldn't fit in a few devices where the Rayovacs would. Maybe someone could get out the ol' micrometer for the Duracells...


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 30, 2007)

So are all of the LSD NiMHs 2000mAh? Slight Hi-Jack, sorry!!


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 30, 2007)

Gaffle said:


> So are all of the LSD NiMHs 2000mAh?


 
eneloops and these Duracell Pre-Charged are 2000mAh -
other brands including RoV Hybrid, Kodak Pre-Charged, Uniross Hybrio are 2100mAh.

According to Wikipedia at 5.1.1 Low Self Discharge Batteries 
_"Some brands that are currently available on the market (Sep 2007) are __Accupower__ Acculoop, __Ansmann__ MaxE range, __Duracell__ Pre-charged, __Gold Peak__ReCyko__, __Kodak__ Pre Charged, __Nexcell__ EnergyOn, __Panasonic R2__, __Rayovac__ Hybrid, GE/__Sanyo__Eneloop__, __Sony__ CycleEnergy, Titanium Power Enduro, __Uniross__ Hybrio, __Vapextech__ Instant and __VARTA__ Ready2use. These appear to be available in AA and AAA sizes only, and have less capacity (2000~2100mAh in AA) than the current generation of high-capacity cells (2800mAh, AA).As there are only two or three manufacturers of these new type of cells (Sanyo, Panasonic, Yuasa-Delta) most of these brands are rebranded __OEMs__"_


----------



## Marduke (Oct 31, 2007)

divine said:


> Are you paying more for the precharged? Honestly I don't think there's any added value to precharged. It seems like NiMH's lose about their entire charge after sitting for a month, and it only takes 15 minutes to charge them up.
> 
> Link



The "pre-charged" are Low Self Discharge (LSD). They retain up to 85% of their charge for a year, not 70% after just one month.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you saying these Duracell Pre-Charged AA's
cost MORE than Sanyo Eneloops ?


What was the price at the local CVS pharmacy ?



BTW, the photo (avatar) of that *beautiful child* certainly
looks outta' place, next to the moniker of "oldvultureface".

:wave:
_


----------



## oldvultureface (Oct 31, 2007)

Burgess said:


> What was the price at the local CVS pharmacy ?


14.99US


----------



## oldvultureface (Oct 31, 2007)

Burgess:
BTW, the photo (avatar) of that *beautiful child* certainly
looks outta' place, next to the moniker of "oldvultureface".

Our one and only grandchild. Vultureface was a high school nickname. "Old" was added when I turned 55. Visit the home page URL in my profile for more info on Ellie. She loves flashlights. Will walk around the house for half an hour shining the light on everything.


----------



## divine (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, thanks.


----------



## Phaetos (Nov 3, 2007)

tarponbill said:


> A 15 minute charger which connects to your car cigarette lighter port works fine. That's how my 15 minute Eveready charger came, with a 'car plug' included. Works fine. In fact this is why I bought the 15 minute version, in an emergency, a quick charger is best to get back in action -- Can't weight all night for battereies to charge back up. Highly recommended.



Or have a power inverter handy. I bought one for a trip a few years ago so that I could have the laptop plugged in the whole trip with GPS attached to it. So if no power, I can still charge my batteries, I just don't like the 7 hour charger that came with the Eneloops. Got anything faster?


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, the Maha C-9000 Battery Charger/Analyzer is quite nice . . . .



_


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 13, 2007)

Local WalMart now has the Duracell Pre-Charged AAs - pack of 4 with Value Charger (6hours?), or a 6 pack - both were priced $16.9x.

Most of the time WalMart has the lowest (or near) price - so these seem expensive - considering one can get the Kodak Pre-Charged @ $7.88/4 at WalMart, and eneloops (shop) around $10/4 (or even better value in the CostCo pack)


----------



## Bones (Nov 20, 2007)

WildChild said:


> They are made in Japan, 2000 mAh capacity, no cycle life written on package. It only says they will last for 100s of cycles.
> 
> To me, they look like rebadged Eneloop.



From the Duracell website pre-charged rechargeable FAQs:


> These new batteries retain up to 75% of their power for 365 days while not in use - and they can be re-used hundreds of times.


Doesn't appear now that they're rebadged WildChild, this new information on the discharge rate places them at 10% below the Eneloop's.


----------



## WildChild (Nov 20, 2007)

Bones said:


> From the Duracell website pre-charged rechargeable FAQs:
> Doesn't appear now that they're rebadged WildChild, this new information on the discharge rate places them at 10% below the Eneloop's.



Based on my experience with Eneloop, they react like them... They retain a higher voltage for much more longer than the Rayovac Hybrid! It's like the Duracell 2650 mAh that looks like the Sanyo 2700 mAh and have similar performance and similar problems. 

By the way, Rayovac Hybrids are $8.97/4 from WalMart in Canada and Duracell Pre-Charged are now ~13$, also from WalMart in Canada! How are they priced in WalMart in USA?


----------



## Burgess (Nov 20, 2007)

Perhaps 75% is simply a more *realistic* number.


After all, Duracell takes Sanyo 2700's, and calls 'em 2650's.




(edited to add: Gee, WildChild, you beat me to it !)

_


----------



## Alan B (Nov 20, 2007)

The self-discharge curve of the Low Self Discharge AA cells is apparently not linear. I have seen reports that they self-discharge to 75% at one rate, and below that they self discharge more slowly. Different manufacturers also make different claims, but it may be that they make their measurements in different parts of the discharge curve. Also, new cells are not sold fully charged, they start at only about 75%. From that point they are on the slow discharge part of the curve. So if the measurement was taken at 100% versus taken at 75% as a starting point, one would get considerably different discharge projections.

I have also seen reports of users that get more energy out of the Hybrids than from the High Capacity NiMH's if the use period is more than about 2 weeks. So if you charge daily or weekly the high capacity cells are probably a better deal, but if you charge every 2 weeks or longer the Hybrids are a better choice.

-- Alan B


----------



## Bones (Nov 20, 2007)

WildChild said:


> Based on my experience with Eneloop, they react like them... They retain a higher voltage for much more longer than the Rayovac Hybrid! It's like the Duracell 2650 mAh that looks like the Sanyo 2700 mAh and have similar performance and similar problems.
> 
> By the way, Rayovac Hybrids are $8.97/4 from WalMart in Canada and Duracell Pre-Charged are now ~13$, also from WalMart in Canada! How are they priced in WalMart in USA?



I actually hope you're correct and these are rebadged Eneloops WildChild, or at least of equivalent quality.

Duracell's sheer market penetration essentially guarantees these are going to be a very popular choice.

Following the dismal performance of the Energizers, I would hope these will provide a much more positive introduction to the rechargeable world.

Sorry, but I can't tell you what they're selling for at WalMart, there isn't one close to me so I don't tend to shop there.


----------



## johnny13oi (Nov 21, 2007)

I am definitely interested in trying out a few of these, but their high price keeps me away. Will Energizer bring out LSD batteries to the public any time soon?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 21, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> I am definitely interested in trying out a few of these, but their high price keeps me away. Will Energizer bring out LSD batteries to the public any time soon?




There are only 2 or 3 companies that make LSD NiMH, so if they did they would almost surely be rebranded something else's.


----------



## IcantC (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmmm so about to buy some new batteries for a 2D ROP. I need 6AA's, should I stick with Eneloops or the Duracell? Or whichever is cheaper?

I have 4 Eneloops which I have been using with great success so far and liked them.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 23, 2007)

IcantC said:


> Hmmm so about to buy some new batteries for a 2D ROP. I need 6AA's, should I stick with Eneloops or the Duracell? Or whichever is cheaper?
> I have 4 Eneloops which I have been using with great success so far and liked them.


 
I've read quite a lot on LSDs - my overall impression is that they are all good - so far - the differences seem to be slight ......

Personally I bought the cheapest first - 
which were the Kodak Precharged @$7.88 4pk from WalMart 

But from all I've read (so far) it appears that eneloops are the most popular, and seem to be most highly regarded.

I've since got a friend to get me the CostCo eneloop package at $25.99 -

however literally today -
Costco Eneloop coupon special for Black Friday-$6 off


----------



## IcantC (Nov 23, 2007)

UnknownVT said:


> I've read quite a lot on LSDs - my overall impression is that they are all good - so far - the differences seem to be slight ......
> 
> Personally I bought the cheapest first -
> which were the Kodak Precharged @$7.88 4pk from WalMart
> ...


 
Ooh thanks for the link! I almost purchased 8AA from circuitshitty online right now. Will see if I can go with my friend who is a Costco member. Too bad stuck at work today :/.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 24, 2007)

FWIW - valid until Nov/24 - Duracell Pre-Charged mail-in rebate at WalGreens -


----------



## ken2400 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just bought the Kodak Precharged. They are 1.29 V using a Harbor Fright CEN-TECH item 90899 meter (Red). I am now charging them up. Going green is not cheap up front BUT I hope I can at least break even in the end.



UnknownVT said:


> I've read quite a lot on LSDs - my overall impression is that they are all good - so far - the differences seem to be slight ......
> 
> Personally I bought the cheapest first -
> which were the Kodak Precharged @$7.88 4pk from WalMart
> ...


----------



## HWman (Nov 25, 2007)

Walmart (Huntington Beach, California) had six Duracell Re-Chargable AA batteries for $17 today (Saturday, November 24, 2007).

Circuit City didn't have any Thanksgiving Two-Day (Friday/Saturday) Special items left at 9:30 a.m. on Saturday (except for one Reba McEntire CD). I did however see a bunch of Rayovac Hybrid 4AAA packages on a shelf in the far corner. There was a huge "Red Dot" Clearance sticker on each. So, I figured that since Walmart and Target sell them for about $9 or so... I waited for a salesman's attention and got a price. The "Red Dot" discount price is $15! Needless to say, I left empty handed.



Off Topic Comment follows:

I once went to Circuit City in Bella Tera center (Huntington Beach, California) to buy a large capacity hard disk drive. Advertised price was something like $120 plus a mail in rebate of $30 (final price would be $90). I get to the store and don't see the advertised item, but there is the same make and model of that drive with a tag with a price of something like $100 that is good for another few days.

I talk to a salesman and department manager, who seeks final advice from the store manager who says that I get the lower price, but I don't get the rebate (or I get the ad price and the rebate). Then, right in front of my face, they remove the tag with the lower price, even though it is good for another half week. 

Is this retail fraud? So, I ask for the telephone number of corporate headquarters and everyone goes into hiding. I am told only the store manager can give me the corporate telephone number! Of course, the manager goes into hiding, too. Hello? Doesn't anyone in the store realize that I can just look it up on the Internet and I am just trying to give them an opportunity to make me happy?

Reminds me that I never heard back from the California Attorney General about this matter...

Circuit City BAD! Circuit City BAD!


.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 25, 2007)

ken2400 said:


> Just bought the Kodak Precharged. They are 1.29 V using a Harbor Fright CEN-TECH item 90899 meter (Red).


 
Sounds about right - my Kodak Pre-Charged were 1.308V out of the packet using my $5 Digital MultiMeter (probably a clone of your red Habor Freight) 
(funny how 1.29V sounds a lot lower than 1.308V - whereas it's a mere 0.018V)

For comparison my 8x AA eneloops all measured 1.31V out of the packet - on my meter.


----------



## snoofer (Nov 25, 2007)

By chance, has anyone found AAA's at Walmart?


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 25, 2007)

snoofer said:


> By chance, has anyone found AAA's at Walmart?


 
Only AAA LSDs at my local WalMarts (3) were the RayOVac Hybrids - 
haven't seen any of the other brands - Duracell Pre-Charged, eneloop, or Kodak Pre-Charged in AAAs at my local WalMarts.


----------



## WildChild (Nov 25, 2007)

snoofer said:


> By chance, has anyone found AAA's at Walmart?



There are AAA in canadian Wal-Marts (at least here in Québec City).


----------



## f22shift (Nov 27, 2007)

at my local mall they have $2 off precharged duracell batteries packs. it was a standing sign with the coupons.


----------



## Techjunkie (Jan 6, 2008)

In NY, Duracell Precharged AA 6 pack still $17 at Walmart, Duracell Precharged AA 4 pack $20 at Walgreens (no current coupons either).

Bought the 6 pack 'cause I couldn't find Eneloops available anywhere - CircuitCity is sold out and Amazon is out of stock until Jan 30th.

Anyone have the Duracell Precharged in a high drain incandescant like Mag61, ROP or Mag85? Can they compare to Eneloop at 5+ amp drain? Thanks.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 6, 2008)

Techjunkie said:


> In NY, Duracell Precharged AA 6 pack still $17 at Walmart, Duracell Precharged AA 4 pack $20 at Walgreens (no current coupons either).



Walmart sells Rayovac Hybrids and Kodak pre-charged for less than $10 for 4pack. Also, Walgreen's recently had a sale on Duracell precharged. Walmart also sells 4 eneloops plus the good charger for $20


----------



## WildChild (Jan 7, 2008)

Techjunkie said:


> In NY, Duracell Precharged AA 6 pack still $17 at Walmart, Duracell Precharged AA 4 pack $20 at Walgreens (no current coupons either).
> 
> Bought the 6 pack 'cause I couldn't find Eneloops available anywhere - CircuitCity is sold out and Amazon is out of stock until Jan 30th.
> 
> Anyone have the Duracell Precharged in a high drain incandescant like Mag61, ROP or Mag85? Can they compare to Eneloop at 5+ amp drain? Thanks.



I have a pack of 6 Eneloop and a pack of 6 Duracell Pre-Charged for my ROP and they both seem equally bright and give the same runtime!


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Jan 7, 2008)

tarponbill said:


> A 15 minute charger which connects to your car cigarette lighter port works fine. That's how my 15 minute Eveready charger came, with a 'car plug' included. Works fine. In fact this is why I bought the 15 minute version, in an emergency, a quick charger is best to get back in action -- Can't weight all night for battereies to charge back up. Highly recommended.



Just checking- can any NiMH charger be used on Eneloops and the other similar low discharge NiMHs, or is there some proprietary tech for the charger?
Thanks!


----------



## Marduke (Jan 7, 2008)

Offroad'Bent said:


> Just checking- can any NiMH charger be used on Eneloops and the other similar low discharge NiMHs, or is there some proprietary tech for the charger?
> Thanks!



Any NiMH charger, but at the same time, it's best to use a 4-channel smart charger with ANY NiMH cells, LSD or not.


----------



## Techjunkie (Jan 9, 2008)

WildChild said:


> I have a pack of 6 Eneloop and a pack of 6 Duracell Pre-Charged for my ROP and they both seem equally bright and give the same runtime!


 
WildChild,

That's great news. Thanks. My local Wallyworld never heard of Eneloops - I guess they haven't begun carrying them yet. Now I can open my pack of D.P. :twothumbs

By the way, are you using them with the ROP high or low? I've got Philips 5761 coming in which is 35 watts - considerably more amperage than the ROP low, so I'm still a little concerned about D.P. vs. Eneloop...


----------



## Marduke (Jan 9, 2008)

Techjunkie said:


> WildChild,
> 
> That's great news. Thanks. My local Wallyworld never heard of Eneloops - I guess they haven't begun carrying them yet. Now I can open my pack of D.P. :twothumbs




I bet if you asked, they would never have heard of "Nickel Metal Hydride" either, and would have a blank stare until you just said "rechargeable batteries". Look for them in the camera/film/memory card section, not with the other batteries.


----------



## Techjunkie (Jan 9, 2008)

Marduke said:


> I bet if you asked, they would never have heard of "Nickel Metal Hydride" either, and would have a blank stare until you just said "rechargeable batteries". Look for them in the camera/film/memory card section, not with the other batteries.


 
Marduke,

I tried that. They had Kodak precharged (and conventional NiMh) in that section along with a few other generic looking brands, but no Sanyo's of any kind which is why I asked for "white Sanyo batteries". There were ROV Hybrids in the other section where I found the DPs, where there were also conventional NiMH Duracell and Engergizer rechargeables, but Sanyos were nowhere to be found. Not even any empty hanger with Sanyo sku tag there or anywhere else in the store where alkaline primaries were abundant.

I don't know how long Walmart has been carrying Eneloops, but by all accounts, the store I was in had no sign of them.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 9, 2008)

I have not seen any of my local Wal-Marts carrying plain Eneloops. What they do have is the Sanyo MQN05 charger that includes 4 AA Eneloops in the package, listed at $19.99.

Exactly what Wal-Mart carries does seem to vary by region though. Others have found the Kodak pre-charged cells in Wal-Mart, but I have not found them in any of my local stores.


----------



## radellaf (Jan 9, 2008)

The Raleigh Wal-Mart got in four of the 4xAA plus charger packages a couple months ago, but they have been out of stock for at least a month now. Glad I snagged two for a friend of mine who was going through 4xAA alkalines in some medical equipment every month or two.


----------



## whippoorwill (Jan 19, 2008)

I found the AA and the AAA on Ebay for $4.50 + $2.00 shipping for a four pack . They look to be the real thing. They arrived today.


----------



## Bones (Jan 19, 2008)

whippoorwill said:


> I found the AA and the AAA on Ebay for $4.50 + $2.00 shipping for a four pack . They look to be the real thing. They arrived today.



If anyone is interested, there are a few lots comprised of 16 and 20 AA cells each closing on eBay in the next few days:

http://search.ebay.com/search ... duracell+pre-charged

Since most buyers are accustomed to bidding in the 3 to 5 dollar range for a 4 pack, it's not unusual for larger lots to sell for a bargain.

The ones I found are all bundles of 4 packs in retail packaging.


----------



## Bones (Jan 19, 2008)

Bones said:


> If anyone is interested, there are a few lots comprised of 16 and 20 AA cells each closing on eBay in the next few days:



Just noticed, the 20 piece lots are comprised of 12 AA and 8 AAA cells.

The 16 piece lots are all AA cells.

Of course, this could change as new lots are listed.


----------



## HarveyRich (Jun 23, 2008)

I just saw the Duracell pre-charged batteries at Best Buy in 4 pack in both AA and AAA for $8.99.


----------

